# Free David Lloyds Day Pass



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Dont know if this is any use to anyone but below is a link to a free David Lloyd's day pass.

I always keep an eye out for free passes to use when i'm going to be away from home for a while and fancy a quick gym session.

http://www.davidlloyd.co.uk/promotions/marksandspencer


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Most gyms will give you a free trial workout anyway if you ask them.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> Most gyms will give you a free trial workout anyway if you ask them.


Yeah, David Lloyds can be pretty tight doing that though


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Free 7 day pass (scotland only though)

http://www.davidlloyd.co.uk/promotions/scotsman#


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

monkeybiker said:


> Most gyms will give you a free trial workout anyway if you ask them.


David Lloyd do not mate. I worked at the flagship gym and they charge crazy amounts for a guest fee. I think you're looking at over £30 nowadays.

They never let people try the gym for free, you get a tour with a salesman and thats it, £90 a month to train or leave! Rip off.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Singed up for it on Sunday (thanks) although haven't heard back from them yet. Might be able to persuade the wife to go along with me for once...


----------



## dmp (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks will make use of that soon need a nice steam and sauna to relax


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

Just ordered mine.

Won't be joining but will be good for a change in session.

My David llyods is full of egotistical pricks.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Just got an email and my local DL (Hull) is having an open weekend this weekend if its any use to anyone. Not sure if its all DLs are or just this one.


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

is david lloyd any good,

is it 90 quid a month? thats a rip off!!


----------



## TimeForHeroes (Sep 27, 2012)

musclekick said:


> is david lloyd any good,
> 
> is it 90 quid a month? thats a rip off!!


Yeah £90 a month and more geared up for cardio stuff and sports rather than weight training I found , i.e. lots of cross-trainers, treadmills, tennis courts but not as much in the weights area.

Alright if you want to perv at rich milfs though


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Depends which one you go to I think. The one in Hull has a good free weights section, proper squat rack, hammer strength machines etc. and is only £47 a month (I guess it is in Hull haha) but some are like you say up to £90.

Personally I would never join a DL but worth a session for free there even if its just for the steam room, sauna etc!


----------

